# How fast it goes bad



## ballen0351 (Sep 15, 2015)

Rockford Scanner ~ Kentucky State Trooper Killed, Scanner Audio


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 15, 2015)

Murdered Kentucky state trooper was trying to help man who shot him, authorities say


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 15, 2015)

I was very impressed with the professionalism of the dispatcher to hold it together.  Also the person that stopped to help and got on the radio to call for help is a hero in my book.  He had no idea where the shooter was and sees a dying officer and true to help


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 16, 2015)

With all the anti police media this past year, I understand the need to share the other side of the story and share the stories of the true everyday heroes.

I also realize that ballen was not the creator of the audio.

This said, I do not think it is appropriate or in good taste to share ones last violent moments for the world.  I am also not sure this officers family would appreciate it either.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 16, 2015)

EddieCyrax said:


> With all the anti police media this past year, I understand the need to share the other side of the story and share the stories of the true everyday heroes.
> 
> I also realize that ballen was not the creator of the audio.
> 
> This said, I do not think it is appropriate or in good taste to share ones last violent moments for the world.  I am also not sure this officers family would appreciate it either.


These videos has been posted and shared for years it's nothing new.  The SC Trooper Coats video for example is really hard to watch not only do you hear him die you watch it and that's been released to the public for at least 15 years.  They release these for several reasons 1 for training purposes to try to prevent it from happening again. I won't second guess him but there are things I would do differently as a police officer with 15 years on vs what he did with 9 months on. And we will discuss this at roll call to see how we can do things differently and learn from it.

 2 I think it's shock value I hear all the time "oh police works not dangerous, comercial fisherman is way more dangerous"  well the difference is fisherman die from accidents not murder at the hands of another.  So this serves as a kinda of reminder to folks 

A few anti-police groups have been trying to say this trooper was out of control but hearing him during the entire process for a young brand new trooper with less then a year on he was in complete control he stayed calm which can be hard to do in a car chase.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 16, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> These videos has been posted and shared for years it's nothing new.  The SC Trooper Coats video for example is really hard to watch not only do you hear him die you watch it and that's been released to the public for at least 15 years.  They release these for several reasons 1 for training purposes to try to prevent it from happening again. I won't second guess him but there are things I would do differently as a police officer with 15 years on vs what he did with 9 months on. And we will discuss this at roll call to see how we can do things differently and learn from it.
> 
> 2 I think it's shock value I hear all the time "oh police works not dangerous, comercial fisherman is way more dangerous"  well the difference is fisherman die from accidents not murder at the hands of another.  So this serves as a kinda of reminder to folks
> 
> A few anti-police groups have been trying to say this trooper was out of control but hearing him during the entire process for a young brand new trooper with less then a year on he was in complete control he stayed calm which can be hard to do in a car chase.



Understand.  This is the reason I did not dislike.

I also understand internal to police training these type of videos are not only useful, but required. (Restricted access)

I also understand the general public in many ways are like sheep being lead by what the media chooses to report, and this needs to be balanced out by the other side for better understanding.

I also understand there are many anti-everything groups that pray on fear to progress their agendas.

I have family in both law enforcement and the military.  I personally understand the true dangers of their jobs. 

All this said, I find the sharing of this type of information on social media inappropriate.  Perhaps I was brought up to respect those that have passed, and to console the families of the fallen.  

Just sharing my opinion....which is just that....


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not sure that we here at MT are 'social media' as in Facebook and the other things there are out there. This was posted on the Law Enforcement part of a reasonably private ie one has to sign up with genuine details about oneself, site. The title of the link clearly says someone was killed so really only those with an interest would look and then make the decision to open up the attachment.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 16, 2015)

My opinion....

- MT like all web forums are social media. Obviously not as widely viewed as Facebook, but social media none-the-less.
- I read the link title.  As many media reports are shared through links related to killings, one would not know this was the true face of death versus a traditional news report until after listening.
- Many MT users like myself click on "Active Topics" and do not always seek out specific boards.

Not here to argue.....Still stand by my personal thoughts outlined in post #6 which is really based on a broader audience....ie Someone posted that link on YouTube.....


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2015)

EddieCyrax said:


> My opinion....
> 
> - MT like all web forums are social media. Obviously not as widely viewed as Facebook, but social media none-the-less.
> - I read the link title.  As many media reports are shared through links related to killings, one would not know this was the true face of death versus a traditional news report until after listening.
> ...



Sometimes a shocking image is what's needed to wake people up. When the refugee crisis started in Europe we had a huge amount of negativity and downright nastiness being posted up on 'social media', in the press and on the television news, the refugees were called a swarm, a horde and 'migrants just looking for benefits, that changed a lot after the picture of the body of a three year old refugee which was washed up on a beach in Turkey went viral. It was, frankly a shocking photograph, but it changed people's perceptions, it made them see the refugees as people who  were so desperate to flee from war, bombing, executions etc that they risked everything. The toddler died in the sea along with his mother and elder brother when they boat they were in capsized. it hasn't stopped all the nastiness of course but it opened many people's eyes. I see the link Ballen posted in the same light, sometimes we need to see something 'nasty' to understand .


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 16, 2015)

EddieCyrax said:


> Perhaps I was brought up to respect those that have passed, and to console the families of the fallen.
> 
> Just sharing my opinion....which is just that....


I see nothing disrespectful with my post.  I have been to far too many Police Officer Funerals in my career and I have nothing but respect for the fallen and his family


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 16, 2015)

I never said you didn't have respect.  To the contrary, I believe I said I understood your perspective.

Just saying, I would not want my family/friends last memory of me to be "Shots Fired, I've been hit twice and passing out", or would I want that posted on youtube.

I believe it is fair to discuss the issues surrounding the story, just not a fan of face-of-death journalism.

Ending this conversation now as i believe it has concluded.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 16, 2015)

EddieCyrax said:


> I never said you didn't have respect.  To the contrary, I believe I said I understood your perspective.


When you say you were raised to have more respect for the dead then post things on social media it kinda read as of you think I had no respect for the situation.


> Just saying, I would not want my family/friends last memory of me to be "Shots Fired, I've been hit twice and passing out", or would I want that posted on youtube.
> 
> I believe it is fair to discuss the issues surrounding the story, just not a fan of face-of-death journalism.
> 
> Ending this conversation now as i believe it has concluded.


I would hope your family and friends would have better memories then that.  I would have no problems if I were in that situation if my passing got one person to think differently thats a good thing.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 13, 2015)

AS I'm typing the live pictures from Paris are being tweeted and shown on the internet. Bodies everywhere. G-d help us all.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a French television channel on and France has declared a state of emergency and the borders are closed. At least 60 dead and 100 or more hostages. It's gone from a peaceful start of the weekend to carnage in minutes.
At this moment bugger good taste and whether it's appropriate to show bodies, deaths etc, we need to know and we need to know now. I for one have good friends in Paris.


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2015)

Was reading this and typing something I read a couple days ago from a friend.  

She works at a university....one of the big ones.  They have been running MACTAC training and exercises with the campus PD.  She says that the Chief was very graphic, and that many staff left the room crying.  She admitted that she felt like running home, hiding under the bed, and not dealing with humans ever again.  She thought it was too much.

The point I was trying to make, which seems a little more appropriate now that I hear about Paris -- we never know when this crap will occur.  And when innocent people freeze, innocent people can die.

Sometimes your very own survival can depend on you experiencing something horrible in the past.   Your brain knows you have done this before, so you act...instead of staying stuck in the OODA loop.

My heartfelt thoughts to those suffering, from the trooper's family to those in France


----------



## Tgace (Nov 15, 2015)

We (US) LEO's have been worrying about attacks like this ever since Mumbai. I hate to say it, but I think it's a matter or when vs. if. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgace (Dec 3, 2015)

Tgace said:


> We (US) LEO's have been worrying about attacks like this ever since Mumbai. I hate to say it, but I think it's a matter or when vs. if.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


And here we go....

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

